# Another ND outfitter charged!



## KEN W

BEATRICE, Neb. - A 30-year-old North Dakota outfitter was recently fined more than $5,000 for violations committed during Nebraska'S 2005 spring light goose conservation action.

Nebraska Conservation Officer Jeremy Ten Kley of Beatrice said Todd M. Siemers, president of Northern Waterfowl Outfitters of Bowbells, ND, was guiding approximately 15 paid hunting clients in the Beatrice area March 6 when he was contacted about a hunting violation allegedly committed by one of Siemer's hunting clients.

Ten Kley said during the investigation conservation officers found that Siemers had illegally taken possession of 284 light geese from his hunting clients and had not tagged the birds and maintained the necessary documentation as required by law.

"A four-foot-tall heap of dead birds that had been neither field dressed or cleaned was found in a rental storage unit in west Beatrice," Ten Kley said. "The geese had been piled in the storage unit and left for approximately three days. The weather was warm and it was even warmer in the metal storage unit. The geese had begun to rot and were not suitable for human consumption."

In all, conservation officers seized 381 light geese from two pickups, two enclosed trailers, and the rental storage unit.

Siemers plead guilty in Gage County Court to one count of illegal possession of game birds. He was ordered to pay a fine of $500, $41.50 in court costs and $4,500 in liquidated damages.

Ten Kley said although there are liberalized hunting regulations during the spring light goose conservation action, hunters, guides and outfitters still have legal and ethical responsibilities. "Hunters partaking in this season 
have the potential to take large numbers of snow geese, however, they are still responsible to lawfully take, transport, and possess game birds as required by law. Hunters are urged to take only what they can use. Hunters 
should remember that in Nebraska it is illegal to dump or discard any edible portion of game birds."


----------



## djleye

uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke:


----------



## KEN W

Todd Siemers is Northernwaterfowler out of Bowbells here on Nodak.

Fine should have been bigger and G/O license revoked here in ND even if it happened in Nebraska.


----------



## mallardhunter

:eyeroll:


----------



## Leo Porcello

KEN W said:


> Todd Siemers is Northernwaterfowler out of Bowbells here on Nodak.
> 
> Fine should have been bigger and G/O license revoked here in ND even if it happened in Nebraska.


I agree! These slap on the wrist fines need to stop. Hit em and Hit em hard.

Leaving birds to rot makes me :******: uke: What a waste of a beautiful and great tasting bird!


----------



## fishless

One more strike against the g/o business when are the courts gonna wise up and shut these people down that do not operate ethically?


----------



## fishless

Another thing what about the clients if they were not charged they should have been they hired the guide for hunting trip if they just wanted to go shooting they should have stayed at home and shot at there local gun club


----------



## bioman

Todd,

I would like to be the first to congratulate you on further shaming the wonderful shadow industry of market hunting. Guys like you need to keep up the good work and keep those violations stacking up. Hopefully, shameless and selfless acts like you being caught redhanded with rotting birds will be used to show what type of human element is commonly associated with market hunting. Also, please post up any pictures of you with your bounty, and your fulfilled "clients" prior to your arrest.

Too bad it wasn't a felony conviction and you would have been removed from the hunting community forever. But a minor misdemeanor sure won't be a deterrent to keep you from doing it again...

Cheers!

-Ryan


----------



## g/o

I'm sure his outfitting days are over in North Dakota. We have a set of rules and regulations. Many states such as South Dakota have none, so I guess he could go there and operate, or probably back in Nebraska.


----------



## ND decoy

G/O

In your post you said that you were sure that his days were over with but I keep seeing these guys who get busted still out there taking customers out after they have been busted. How do these guys keep there permits?

Are all the regulations just on paper and not really enforced? How do guys like Sheldon with 15 +/- violations keep there business? I have heard that it (his license) is in some body elses name but he still runs it. Why doesn't the Game and Fish just call bull **** on him, or the guides and outfitter association? I was also told that his employees were in Bismarck for the testing.

Has there been talk in the G/O Association to push for tougher laws for those that have game violations on there record and still keeping there permits?

This post is not ment as an attack on you or any guide that does his job the right way, I just wanted to ask some questions and I thought you might have some answers.

After all it just be 1 less competitor for you also. And 1 less black eye on the sport for all of us.


----------



## g/o

Decoy, Great post!! This question has been asked many times was even asked at some testimony last winter. Problem is when an outfitter is busted he no longer is allowed to have a license. Is his wife,son,or daughter or whom ever qualified? Take Sheldon for instance he gets in trouble, he leases his buisness to Jerry Brooks, now he gets busted and no longer qulified. So now Sheldons is run by a guy from PA and one from NJ. Does the buisness come to an end ? No, and I'll quarentee Sheldon is still involved. Does this help our image the o/g's? No, but the G&F's hands are tied they can't discriminate can they. As far as a competor goes, competion in buisness is good. But these guys really give us a black eye, and only adds hatred to the o/g's. I personally wish things were different but thats how it is. Thanks again for a great post


----------



## curty

I see that Northern Waterfowl Outfitters is selling a hunt on Ebay. It is for Oct. 2005


----------



## Dedeye

I also am a Guide in ND. I have run into Mr. Seimers in upper ND and frankly...I wasn't impressed.
With all the hoops we have to jump through now to get a Guide's license, I really hope that ND does not allow him to guide here again. It does make the rest of us look bad.
I also hope that the hunters who shot those birds get fined something too. Just because they hunt with a G/O, they should still read the regs!!


----------



## ND decoy

G/O

It is really hard to believe that the G&F can't do some thing to get ride of these guys. The legislature or the gov. should put some regulation in to play to get ride of these guys. Maybe making a law saying that you can't employ any body with game violations on there record. I also think that the outfitters association should be a lot more vocal and visable about the crap that these guys pull (maybe you are and I am just not seeing it).

I remember last year after Sheldon got into trouble he had a post on another site telling people that he was going to open up his land for any body to come pheasant hunt. Well all of a sudden he wasn't such a bad guy and a lot of people basically forgot that he was out there messing around with little girls. From a public relations stand point it was a great move but it still doesn't change what he did.

I would love to see the G&F have on there web site a way for people to see if an outfitter has any violations or any hunter for that matter. (Sheldon could be on another one).

I don't agree with all of the G&F laws (party hunting) and I am not trying to be overly harsh and every body has made a mistake but to allow some body who has multiple convictions and not for minor things either to still be able to go out in the field just doesn't sit well with me.

There aren't not a lot of issues that we all agree on but this could one of them.


----------



## mach

In Nebraska, it is illegal to dump or disgard any edible portion of game birds. How would you define breasting out a goose and leaving one wing on for I.D. as so many are doing in Canada and US? Just remember there are edible wings and drumsticks discarded and it appears to be a bird left behind in the field from a distance without looking at the surgery.
What happens at the border when customs do a check? Do different states and provinces have different viewpoints on regs?


----------



## sotaman

I have a question some what realatied to this subjuct. What are your feelings towards people that say you can hunt on my land for x amount of money. But if you don't kill anything then you don't pay. I will come out there and help make some drives. But keep in mind I am not a guide. What do you say to these people. Are they just trying not to have to get the g\o permit


----------



## Bob Kellam

Land-owners in ND are not required to be licensed G/O's They are allowed to do what ever they feel is appropriate on their property within ND law.

Bob


----------



## DJRooster

It is too bad but liberal bag limits can lead to such waste. I sometimes wonder how much venison gets tossed from the freezer when people fill mutiple tags. Or how much game gets wasted by other waterfowl hunters who claim tremendous harvests day after day. Pheasants and fish are a little different story because just about anyone will take a fillet or breast from these animals. Because g/o are high profile should they be held to a higher standard? Probably, but then again we all should be held to a high standard when it comes to breaking any kind of law. I do think that they should lose their right to operate a g/o business for extreme violations such as this. Likewise most people who frequent this site feel the same towards anyone who commits major violations such as these. Just curious, who does that game belong to and who's responsibility is it to see that it is not wasted? Is it the g/o or his clients? He certainly did not shoot them because from what I understand that would also be illegal because is it not correct in saying that he should not be carrying a gun when he is with his clients?


----------



## walleyesandwings

I know Mr. Siemers and just wanted to let everyone know what exactly went on here. Because most of you really do not have a clue as to what did...but seem to think that you do. I just want to set everyone straight here. This was not a want and waste issue. It was strictly a warden tring to get a promotion issue. He wanted to make a name for himself. The only thing that was not done was there was not the proper official Nebraska Game and Parks tag attached to each goose. Nebraska G and P requires a special tag with identification to be attached to each goose in order for it to be tagged correctly. In ten years of hunting there....I did not know of this...or that the game wardens there were required to carry these official tags with them for hunters. It is funny that they have never offered any of them to me....since I was checked by 6 different wardens last spring while down there hunting for a couple of days.

The birds were not kept for three days....they were kept over night. Alot of birds were already cleaned...but they confiscated them too. Because of the tagging issues. By all means....the birds were not rotting. That was just the warden using his personal opinion....trying to make the situation look bad. All snow geese in the spring tend to smell not so good...due to the fact that they are using small wetlands by the thousands and the water smells as the season progresses. The outfitter had every intention to clean all of the geese before the group of hunters left town....as they had already started cleaning that morning when the warden showed up. It is funny how that part was left out of the newspaper though. It didn't mention that they had confiscated around 100 cleaned birds too. That is why they mentioned 284 taken from the outfitter with total of 381 birds that were taken in total. So don't just assume that the outfitter was not cleaning the birds. As many of you did.....just goes to show how inconsiderate and judgemental that some of you Einsteins are on this site.

So in all honesty....this was just a case that was blown out of proportion.....to make this outfitter look bad and make the warden look like a hero.....goes to show what a badge can do for someone. Anyone ever heard of good cop...bad cop. Believe me....Siemers is a great individual....a very ethical hunter....a farmer in ND....he does not exclusively lease land and was not in any way trying to hurt the hunting industry or the reputation of the great state of North Dakota. I will tell you what....Siemers did not carry a gun on the hunts...he did not shoot a single bird....the ones that should have been charged are the clients...as they did all of the shooting and did not fill out the correct paper work. In my eyes....Siemers did not do anything wrong....his customers did....Hell....he is doing the tundra a good thing by reducing the population and this is what happens. Doesn't really make much sense to me.


----------



## djleye

So the paper and the Nbraska game and Fish Dept are in cahoots and there is a huge cover up and Plot to make Mr. Siemers look bad...... uke:

Give me a break. If you are hunting or guiding in any state you need to know the law. If you don't and you end up breaking that law, I don't have a lot of sympathy for you.



> want and waste


 By the way, the term is wanton waste, Einstein. :eyeroll:


----------



## Bob Kellam

Make all the excuses for Mr. Siemers you want. All that matters in this case is that you can not enter any court of law in the United States and Plead IGNORANCE!

He has the responsibility to know the laws and abide by the letter of the law, He did not and will no doubt pay the price. A guide under ND law is responsible to report any violations of his clients, if he is licensed in ND he should know this. I must admit I do not know the regulations of Nebraska And I do not care what they are. The following quotes from the original article pretty much tell the story.



> Siemers had illegally taken possession of 284 light geese from his hunting clients and had not tagged the birds and maintained the necessary documentation as required by law.





> Siemers plead guilty in Gage County Court to one count of illegal possession of game birds.


If he was innocent he should have entered a Not Guilty Plea.

Bob


----------



## walleyesandwings

Look...I am not making up excuses. Just pointing out facts. Alot of you guys on this site are slamming him and do not have a clue as to what happened. Just for your information. The reason that he pleaded guilty...was because he could not afford to fight the case any longer. He had already been to court four times in NE. His attorney was sucking alot of money out of him and it would have cost a $hit load of more money to fight it. So he took the plea agreement. They should have went after his clients. I don't know if any of you guys have ever had to fight a court case....but it takes a ton of money to do it. Attorney fees.....court fees.....travel expenses....and of course fines. It all adds up and it is not cheap. I know what Siemers has paid in this case.....and he could have bought a new truck for what he has spent. All because some geese had not been tagged yet. Now if this was a different situation.....as if they had been doing something illegal to get these geese....I can see a huge fine being implemented. But there was no illegal activity going on.....other than the birds had not been tagged correctly. The clients had not left town yet.....in fact they were helping clean some of the birds right before the warden came in and checked them. It just comes down to this.....the warden had a hard on for Todd and tried every possible thing he could do to give him a ticket. In fact.....he did not issue the ticket for over two weeks. So think about that....he went home and researched every thing until he finally came up with something to cite him for.......and let me ask you this. Every time that you go out hunting.....and you leave the birds.....like go into a restaurant to eat....in the truck or someplace......are they tagged by each hunter? Hell no. I know damn well that you guys don't tag them after each hunt. So we are all in the wrong....according to the handbook. The owner of the vehicle takes ownership of the game if the game is not tagged after the hunt. Usually birds get tagged after they are cleaned....or left at a processor. By the way. There is not a licensed game processer in Beatrice. So legally....you cannot have them processed there.


----------



## walleyesandwings

By the way....Nebraska does not require a guide license to operate there. Just like Missouri and South Dakota. They are not anal on the subject like North Dakota is......although.....most of the laws on guiding in North Dakota are a good thing.


----------



## vizslaguy

I was told the guide took the birds without the WRITTEN letter from the hunters with permit numbers, names and addresses of the HUNTERS. NE law says FROM THE HUNT GUIDE: It is unlawful to give, put or leave any game birds or game animals at any place or in the custody of another person unless the birds or game animals are tagged with the following hunter information: (1) name, (2) address, (3) phone number, (4) date of birth, (5) permit number or seal number (if deer, antelope or elk,bighorn sheep), (6) estimated pounds of meat for deer, antelope and elk, bighorn sheep, (7) species of birds or animals and total number of each, (8) date taken, and if transferred by gift, (1) signature of donor and name of recipient. 
If shipped by commercial carrier, game birds and game animals must be tagged with official tags. These tags are available from Game Commission offices and conservation officers. Pheasant and grouse must have head or one leg attached for identification purposes. All migratory game birds except doves must have one fully feathered wing or head plumage attached when in transport. 
top

Most generally hthey use this charge because our laws suck, and this one will stick. It is common for "party hunters" to get this charge.


----------



## walleyesandwings

He was not given the birds without tags. The clients were still there. They were all interviewed but no citations were issued to them. Like I said.....the warden had a hard on for Todd.


----------



## vizslaguy

" put or leave any game birds or game animals at any place " prettty straight forward. HUH


----------



## highflyer

I was witness, to the things that went down with Siemers. Todds clients left him with these birds and he was trying to clean them, but with the number of birds they had. He needed to get them away from the Hotel they stayed in. So they had them in trailers The birds were only 10 to 24 hours old at the most, and 120 or so had been cleaned and put on ice. Which were also taken by the warden. Todds whole deal was they were not taged with gifting tags. Which for all you know-it-alls from Ne, now have to be given to you by the Nebraska Game and Parks. Trust me I know because officer TinClay gave them to me. Part of this problem is the Game and Parks has never offered these tags to any of the outfitters or their clients. Yes I agree it is the outfitters reposeablity to Know the laws, but I think these tags just came out last year, because the year before officer Tinclay did not know of any tags that needed to be used except for shipping. We also get checked about 10 time a year and not one Game Parks officer has said one thing about it. So was this law made just to bust Todd and other outfitters the Game and Parks did'nt like? Maybe. As for Want and Waste those geese were going to be turned into jerky. everyone of them. The only want and wast that went on was when the GP took them and put them in cold storage and them threw them out after the case was over. As for the other parties involved they walked with not one ticket, including Dean Nelson yes Dean He was involved he was one of the shooters, but he spilled his guts to GP so much he got off, and now is trying to open his own guideing service www.nelsonoutdoors.com ge go figure get your budy in truble team up with the GP and them open your own. Dean good luck I hope the same #### happens to you. As for me I was not involved, but I know how it went down Todd took it for his Clients so think what you want about this, but remember next time you are in Nebraska and you and your buddy go hunting and your buddy has to go home early your birds better be taged or you could get the same.


----------



## g/o

Walleyesandwings, As an outfitter I take issue with your comment about North Dakota being anal. We have a very good set of laws in place that only protects the client but the outfitter as well. It seems the only one who think the laws suck are the violators. I know many outfitters in South Dakota, and Nebraska and they wish they had laws in place such as ours.

Highflyer, The first thing I do when going out of state to guide is call ahead and find out what there regulations are. Its unfortunate that Todd didn't.


----------



## Hunter_58346

Wanton---definition---Unrestrainedly excessive: wanton extravagance; wanton depletion of oil reserves, wanton waste of a natural resource.

"Want and Waste"---who the hell knows


----------



## Watchm!

Following the regs. of a state as a G/O should be first and foremost of a reputable person. Catering to your clients includes the responsibility of knowing the regs. as they relate to the storage/transportation of harvested animals.
Heck, take some time and get them taken care of properly. A rented storage shed hardly seems the place to hold birds. BTW, was this shed rented in advance anticipating this happening or was it ipso facto (after the fact?)
I have been to Beatrice a couple of times and know that the Feds. and local wardens are there on a regular basis. This sounds to me like a case of a G/O without sufficient knowledge and foresight to see such a situation arise.
If you make such a stupid mistake and get caught with it, deal with the consequences.
My .02


----------



## vizslaguy

"Which for all you know-it-alls from Ne, now have to be given to you by the Nebraska Game and Parks."

Didnt mean to run over you tricylce. Just a direct quote from the NGPC website. Like the others said, He screwed up. Pay the fine to our lovely state boys, LEARN from your mistakes, and move on. Probably would be a good idea to avoid the officer if at all possible.LOL


----------



## Dan Bueide

> As for Want and Waste those geese were going to be turned into jerky. everyone of them.


Not trying to be a dink here, but I've seen this "they were going to be processed/jerkied" explanation a couple of times on these latest threads. Just to make sure we're all on the same page here on how and how not to deal with waterfowl when you're not returning home that night after a hunt, isn't _*any *_processing without leaving a wing attached a direct violation of the ID/transport rules? I'm not sure how you can jerky 381 geese before a guide and his sports get home and remain within those rules. What am I missing?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Please watch the profanity and attacks guys.


----------



## KEN W

Dan....the sticky on the duck hunting page on shipping waterfowl by a CO clearly states that you cannot make them into something else because of identification laws.


----------



## Bob Kellam

TITLE 50--WILDLIFE AND FISHERIES

CHAPTER I--UNITED STATES FISH AND WILDLIFE SERVICE, DEPARTMENT OF THE 
INTERIOR--(Continued)

PART 20--MIGRATORY BIRD HUNTING--Table of Contents

Subpart D--Possession

Sec. 20.39 Termination of possession.

Subject to all other requirements of this part, the possession of 
birds taken by any hunter shall be deemed to have ceased when such birds have been delivered by him to another person as a gift; or have been delivered by him to a post office, a common carrier, or a migratory bird preservation facility and consigned for transport by the Postal Service 
or a common carrier to some person other than the hunter.

[41 FR 31537, July 29, 1976]

USFW defines Migratory Bird Preservation Facility as follows: (e) Migratory bird preservation facility means:
(1) Any person who, at their residence or place of business and for 
hire or other consideration; or
(2) Any taxidermist, cold-storage facility or locker plant which, 
for hire or other consideration; or
(3) Any hunting club which, in the normal course of operations; 
receives, possesses, or has in custody any migratory game birds 
belonging to another person for purposes of picking, cleaning, freezing, 
processing, storage or shipment.

USFW REGS http://www.access.gpo.gov/nara/cfr/wais ... 20_02.html

Bob


----------



## Dan Bueide

> Dan....the sticky on the duck hunting page on shipping waterfowl by a CO clearly states that you cannot make them into something else because of identification laws.


 :wink: ...just trying to understand how some who are trying to explain and rationalize this incident think that sausaging or jerking these birds would have put the guide and his sports in any better of a legal position. Kind of like saying it was okay to break one law because we were on our way to break another, isn't it?


----------



## Ron Gilmore

You can consume them or gift them but you cannot grind them in an attempt to change possession status! Each and every year we go over this issue and it does not change!

NB required tags and they did not have them end of story!


----------



## buckseye

> The only thing that was not done was there was not the proper official Nebraska Game and Parks tag attached to each goose. Nebraska G and P requires a special tag with identification to be attached to each goose in order for it to be tagged correctly.


What more do ya need.... sounds like he broke the law several hundred times by not tagging each bird. I'd fine him for each bird not tagged for starters.


----------



## wingedfriends

Is it just me or is it everytime one of Mr. Siemers' rubes or minions tries to defend him, this whole situation actually looks worse?


----------



## KEN W

Question.....why would someone who does this for a living not follow the laws and chance losing his business?????


----------



## DJRooster

Ah yes! I break the law and then I am the victim and have been "victimized!" We have now required carcass tags on our big game for the very same reason. It allows people who are responsible for inforcing the laws to follow the game as it is processed. I believe that this is a necessity because there are always those who try to circumvent the law. If you can't play by the rules then don't play the game and if you break a rule don't portray yourself as a victim who has been "victimized!" Pretty weak logic!!!


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

> Question.....why would someone who does this for a living not follow the laws and chance losing his business?????


There appears to be slug of them that this question could be posed to.


----------



## JuvyPimp

Seems to me its the same person talking in both Highflyer and WalleyesandWings. Post from both names say want and waste. Either they are both very uneducated sportsmen or they are the same person. :wink:


----------



## hothonkers

I think some of you on here need to get a serious life. Do you not have anything better to do than talk about a situation where none of you have any idea what went on?

2500+ posts on an outdoor forum says it all.


----------



## walleyesandwings

Well....It is not the same person......sorry.....I guess that we all are not as smart as you JuvyPimp. There are plenty of people that type words just as they may sound. I was just typing in fast and didn't realize that I made the mistake. Anyways. It just amazes me that all of you "know it alls" on these websites talk about everything that comes up in these forums. Don't you loosers have anything better to do than to talk about someone that you don't even know. God....get a life people. Why don't you spend your time wisely and go out and shoot some grouse or partridge or go fishing. There are plenty of outdoor activities to do


----------



## djleye

That post certainly gave you a lot of credibility on who you are and what you know!!!! :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## 870 XPRS

A guy broke the law, got caught, plead guilty....

What else do we need to know?


----------



## hothonkers

870 XPRS said:


> A guy broke the law, got caught, plead guilty....
> quote]
> 
> Exactly, let it go, move on


----------



## bioman

> It was strictly a warden tring to get a promotion issue. He wanted to make a name for himself.





> So in all honesty....this was just a case that was blown out of proportion.....to make this outfitter look bad and make the warden look like a hero.....goes to show what a badge can do for someone.


I always get a kick out of you market hunters defending (lamely albeit) one another, especially when it comes to game violations. Let's see, on the one hand, we have an individual that furthered himself by attending college, then officer training, and is doing his job to uphold the game and fish codes and laws adopted by the state of Nebraska and the federal government. Conversely, we have a market hunter that travels to another state, caters to a bunch of roving shooters, charges $200 a day to shoot birds, and has probably contributed nothing to further wildlife management or conservation. Sorry, but I side with the game warden everytime.


----------



## been there done that

Just thought you all should know this is not Mr. Siemer's first run in with the law. He was arrested last fall for game violations in ND. Mr. Siemer's reputation is not good in the community he lives in and most won't let him hunt on their land in that community. So this is typical behavior for Mr. Siemer's so don't let his buddies try and fool you. If he can pull a fast one he will, no matter who it costs.


----------



## hothonkers

been there done that said:


> Just thought you all should know this is not Mr. Siemer's first run in with the law. He was arrested last fall for game violations in ND. Mr. Siemer's reputation is not good in the community he lives in and most won't let him hunt on their land in that community. So this is typical behavior for Mr. Siemer's so don't let his buddies try and fool you. If he can pull a fast one he will, no matter who it costs.


Before you go around slandering someone, why don't you stop and think for the first time ever in your life.

Do you know Mr. Siemers? How do you know most won't let him hunt on their land? Why don't you back some of your statements up, anyone can go around mouthing off on a message board.


----------



## vizslaguy

Here is a DIRECT quote from our C/O regarding this citation AND I QUOTE

Administrator 
Member # 314

posted September 13, 2005 11:09 AM 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Page 9 of the current hunting guide provides the information for "gifting" or placing game in the custody of another person. It has been a law for as long as I can remember. A person may use the custody tags provided by us for convenience or put the same information on a match book cover if you wish.The shipping tag is a formal tag and may be obtained from this agency (also is not a new thing)---we have requests for those on a regular basis.

As far as a change in the law to "bust" a certain individual---------"NOT"

I was not involved in that case so I won't comment on the details.-------murray 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Posts: 512 | From: ngpc lincoln | Registered: Jan 2002 [/u]


----------



## JuvyPimp

This guy sure sounds like a great outfitter to me uke: uke: uke:


----------



## been there done that

Yes I do know him personally and yes I do have friends and family who live in the same town as Mr. Siemers. 
Last I checked we all have freedom of speech. When you break the law and it becomes public its everyones right to share their OPINIONS.
In small towns word travels fast and furious, and especially when breaking the law is involved and asking for permision to hunt on private land. Check out the Burke County Sheriff's minutes in the Burke County Tribune last fall and it will list the violations Mr. Siemers was involved with last fall.


----------



## hothonkers

I think the fact that Mr. Siemers isn't allowed to hunt on most of the land in his area would be news to him.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

This one has gone too far. I see a lot of first-time posters on this topic and a lot of shots fired from all over. Please READ the rules of this forum:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/terms.html

I will not tolerate repeating rule-breakers.

LOCKED


----------

